# Girl dog humping boy dog????????



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

I saw for the first time ever my bulldog Rosie trying to hump our min pin last night! is there a reason she is trying to hump him? she is fixed and just turned 5 and never saw her hump another dog before! Peewee is not fixed but he does not hump her or anything else!!! IS This a dominance thing?


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Forget about dominance. Aside from sexual, humping is a behavior that may mean a dog is stressed, overly excited, playful, etc. You have to look at the behavior in context to what else is and has been happening. Depending upon what's going on you may need to step in to distract and redirect.

Check out "The Culture Clash" by Jean Donaldson and "Don't Shoot the Dog!" by Karen Pryor.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

pamperedpups said:


> Forget about dominance. Aside from sexual, humping is a behavior that may mean a dog is stressed, overly excited, playful, etc. You have to look at the behavior in context to what else is and has been happening. Depending upon what's going on you may need to step in to distract and redirect.
> 
> Check out "The Culture Clash" by Jean Donaldson and "Don't Shoot the Dog!" by Karen Pryor.


Thank you! she started doing it when they were playing so I dont know if she got excited or what because she was smelling his privets and a few seconds later is when i saw her try to! so that does make sense and I did think about that but I also know she is the dominant one as well!


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a male and two females that have all been altered. I notice this when they're playing and they all interchange who's humping who (they've never done this to another dog). In my case, I just assume it's sorta a role playing thing.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

You're not alone in this one. Johnnie is humping Frankie quite often. Usually I put Johnnie in time out each time she does this put her in the crate then allow her back out again and repeat this over and over


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

My female does this as well, and my male dog is just lying down, some times he stops her other times just ignores. she even likes to dig out my pillow and hump it, figure that one?? lol But she is not fanatical about just once in while thing.


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

Between established house-mates it's in a exited-dominant way that any dog will hump another.

This is usually the way of your more dominant dog to establish dominance during play as well as test that the other dog is remaining subordinate. 

My miniature pincsher will attempt to mount my chihuahua after a rough play where my chihuahua may have come out victorious. Depending on the mood my chihuahua is in, he may or may not tolerate it. 

Now I don't allow any obvious signs of dominance in my pack of dogs at home. I am the only dominant energy in the house, so I always push off the offender and send him out of the defenders space, so long as it's left play, and has become more than that.

I don't want my dogs to 'settle it' when I'm not home, but as a pack leader it's also my job to ensure I'm the only one in the group putting out an assertive, calm, dominant energy so that it's crystal clear as to what my role is.

I will allow any play to settle dominance dispute as long as it maintains in a playful manner (loose and aroused body posture, quick movements followed by consistent pauses, no direct eye contact being held etc)


----------



## JackandJordi (Oct 22, 2008)

Meghan&Pedro said:


> Between established house-mates it's in a exited-dominant way that any dog will hump another.
> 
> This is usually the way of your more dominant dog to establish dominance during play as well as test that the other dog is remaining subordinate.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this. It is a dominance thing- and that shouldn't be allowed in your house


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

My female humps my male a lot too, but in her case it is definitely a dominance thing. She rules the roost, she lets PJ know it. She was also with me from being a pup, and was the resident dog when PJ was brought in when she was just over 1 1/2 years old.....and he was 7 1/2 months when I got him. 

To start with, Tysa did what she does now, and and one point PJ challenged her (which was NOT a pretty sight, a nasty fight broke out).....and won his place as alpha dog. Months later she challenged him back and won back that position, things have never changed, but she still humps him to remind him frequently. The time PJ did challenge her position I distinctly remember not seeing her hump him for a few months, and probably because I wasn't allowing her to. I'd tell her "off" when she did, but I realize now that by stopping her, I was probably the reason he challenged her in the first place. 

While I'd never allow her to hump say a dog at the dog park (which she's never tried anyway, it seems to only be with PJ), I let them work things out by themselves at home. She doesn't do it for long, and it's a lot better to have her do that than to see a scrap break out. It does seem playful as well, and PJ doesn't seem to care when she does (in fact at times he seems to get excited about it...LOL), so I figure just leave them be.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.dogforums.com/19-first-time-dog-owner/37221-female-puppy-mounting-normal.html


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks to everyone! glad I'm not the only one with this going on in the pack! the bulldog is very dominant and the min pin knows she's boss and i leave it at that! i do though stop her from humping just because i dont want it to become an everyday thing but lilke i said i only saw it that one time happening and it was while playing!


----------

